# female cat in need of a home/baldock hertfordshire



## angel0011 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, i have a 5 year old cat that is in need of a new home, her name is chloe, she has had her jabs and has been neutered. she is a very loving cat, but im affraid we can not keep her anymore. she would probably like a quiet home and has been brought up with children. At the moment she spends most of her time outside in the garden as myself and husband both work. we are due to have a new baby in 11 weeks and already have 3 children so this is why after a long discussion we have decided to get her re-homed as we dont think it will be fair for her. She is a very much loved cat and this is a decision that has not been taken lightly. i would likie her to go to a good loving home, would be very compatable with an older owner. If you are interested please let me know. 07852 154 276 Thankyou


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Can I just ask...if she is happy at home now with the 3 children will she not still be ok with a new baby?

Is there any need to rehome her because of the new addition?


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

We also have a 5 year old male cat that we took on a few months ago as a stray who started living in our garden (you can probably still read our posts!) Was a hard time but he has settled in now, we have been told that another girl cat would be ok with him. Hes a bit of a violent cat with people he doesnt know. I would like another now (i wasnt a cat person to be honest!) But now i am. She looks nice, but we live south west bham. If you cant home her please give me a shout.

Edit.. Im at home most of the time as i work from home and my partner is at home alot and our cat loves being close by, on night on our lap


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How strange they can afford a 4th child but not keep a cat that they have had for 5 years??? I think some people view pets as disposable like sofas or cars, when you tire of them get rid or change them. Will the kids not be upset??


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I would think it would be _more_ unfair for her to have a change of home and owners!! I'm sure she would adjust to the new baby! Cats are very adaptable, but they do like to keep their own territory and familiar surroundings whenever possible.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Black and white and five years old, the chances of her finding a new home in the present climate are slim. Do your duty and keep her, you committed to her in the first place, why should she go just because you have another baby on the way?

O I see someone has resurrected this thread after two years. Why do people do that?

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lizward said:


> O I see someone has resurrected this thread after two years. Why do people do that?
> 
> Liz


Bored?????:confused5::confused5::confused5:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I wonder what became of her.


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

Aslimchef said:


> We also have a 5 year old male cat that we took on a few months ago as a stray who started living in our garden (you can probably still read our posts!) Was a hard time but he has settled in now, we have been told that another girl cat would be ok with him. Hes a bit of a violent cat with people he doesnt know. I would like another now (i wasnt a cat person to be honest!) But now i am. She looks nice, but we live south west bham. If you cant home her please give me a shout.
> 
> Edit.. Im at home most of the time as i work from home and my partner is at home alot and our cat loves being close by, on night on our lap


My vet practice in Bristol are looking for homes for one female (Dotty) if you're interested in a female cat, she has been done. I shall try and link with the FB page for you else I can give you their number?

Here are details of practice (they won Pet Plan Awards 2011)

http://www.emersonvet.co.uk/

I'll post picture of Dotty, also is a boy, not related Dino, if we could we would, so if anyone else out there in Bristol/near Bristol. I shall post his photo as well


----------



## angel0011 (Sep 10, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> I wonder what became of her.


She lives with a lovely lady on her own with no kids as she did not like being around children, she is very happy and I go to visit her


----------

